# Stephanie Meyer



## Andrewoo (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree. Her writing has made a cult following, even though her rhetoric might not be legendary, her plot and characters are extremely addicting and easy to follow.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I think the only reason the books she wrote are so marketable is because the characters are relatable. Everyone, at one piont, has loved smeone they cannot have. Or at least liked.
another reason the books sold so easily was because of the covers. They say not to judge a book by it' cover, but who doesn't? The simplistic design had high contrast and was very eye catching. The red ribbon on black is highly noticeable in a bookstore next to older books with less artistic covers. 
To be honest, the stories aren't that well written. But the text was easy to follow. She didn't use a lot of big words or overwhelm the reader with too many minute details. 
Plus, romantic novels are always going to be read, whether we like it or not. Humans have romance in their nature, they like to love, and people like stories. I guess altogether this is what made the book so famous. *


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

eww.. twilight.


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Plus, romantic novels are always going to be read, whether we like it or not. Humans have romance in their nature, they like to love, and people like stories. I guess altogether this is what made the book so famous. *


I've read way more complicated and well written romance novels...stephanie is just stupid.



Seducer of the Homeless said:


> on one hand, i think Meyer should go rape herself, FUCK HER. the idiot spawn who follow blindly are perpetually irritating (well, it is a fad so not _perpetually_, but...)
> 
> on the other hand, i believe, like Harry Potter, that it is beneficial to the literature world and the world itself. i know many kids who through Harry Potter have continued to read and grow up and this has lead to classic literature fans in our 'idiot' generation. the same thing i suspect for twilight, it should open the eyes of countless teens to the works of writers like Edgar Allen Poe. which is very positive.


 
I work in Borders book store...we've all read the books. We read. That's what we love to do. We know all authors, all forms of literature, and we can differenciate good writing from bad.

Stephanie Meyer should've taken the 5th grade over and over and over again until she LEARNED HOW TO WRITE! Are you freaking kidding me?! She's HORRIBLE. The plot is ridiculous, her writing, elementry, and her views on men and women in society are just STUPID. she stereotypical, superficial, and an insult to authors who are actual. Damn it.

Are people's minds so miniscule that they have to read the same damn story over and over? Oh, OH and the host, even a better plot than twilight. Aliens who take over people. I think that'll be good. But I prefer Alien vs. Preditor. Original at least. She might as well just tell everyone flat out "we're all stupid! join me! we just care about the exterior! nothing matters but sparkley vamps in peacoats and brainwashed teens!" Tell me ONE time in the books were bella genuinely understand's edward, how he feels, what he's thinking, the complexity of his mind. he has years of wisdom under his belt, he's extremely knowledgeable, and yet, bella and him apparently are compatible. this doesn't make any sense. on top of that, it's "edward, i want to be with you. i hope you're always with me. i need you." her desperation in saving his life at the end of new moon wasn't out of love, it was out of obsession. bella isn't a normal person. she's insane. 

and i don't care if you disagree. if you severly disect and analyze bella as a character, she is crazy. UGH. This is just so frustrating. 

Bella-ISFJ: ISFJ (Defender) Personality Type - Jungian

Edit: They're relationship does make sense in a sick way. ISFJ+INFP=*Benefit *

*ISFJ benefits from the INFP.* 

_The Beneficiary thinks of the Benefactor as an interesting and meaningful person, usually over-evaluating them in the beginning. The Beneficiary can be impressed and delighted by their partner's behaviour, manners, thoughts and their ability to easily deal with things that the Beneficiary conceives as complicated. When partners are together, the Beneficiary involuntarily starts to ingratiate themselves with the Benefactor, trying to please them without any obvious reason. In the worst cases this starts from little things and then becomes bigger until the Beneficiary realises the foolishness of their situation. _

_The Beneficiary can see the weakness of the Benefactor, wishing to help their partner to strengthen themselves. Because the strongest point of the Beneficiary is the weak and unconscious point of the Benefactor, the Beneficiary is convinced that they are able to help. However, when the Beneficiary tries to help, the Benefactor usually refuses the help without any good explanation. The Beneficiary usually listens to every word the Benefactor says but there is no feedback, the Benefactor can not hear the Beneficiary. This may be sometimes unpleasant and even irritating for the Beneficiary. _

_The Benefactor accepts the Beneficiary as somebody who is lower in rank or social position and often undervalues them in the beginning. The reason for this is that the Benefactor feels that the Beneficiary needs something from them, that special something that only the Benefactor can provide. Therefore the Benefactor naturally finds themselves in an advanced position in respect to the Beneficiary, but are at the same time willing to encourage and take care of the Beneficiary. _

_Relations of Benefit may appear even and conflict free. Usually it is the Benefactor who initiates the contact. Partners can even feel some kind of spiritual connection between them. However, relations last only as long as the Benefactor has something to give and the Beneficiary has need of it. If this major condition is no longer fulfilled, relations enter quite an unpleasant stage of their development. The Beneficiary may begin ignoring the Benefactor completely or they may start to accentuate too many of the Benefactors inability, provoking arguments and quarrels. Finally, when the Benefactor is in a superior position to the Beneficiary, it can work quite well, but not when it is the other way round! _

Sounds like the relationship they have...


----------

